# How can you tell what line a dog is from the pedegree?



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

How can you tell what line the dog is, from the pedegree? Working or show and what country or part of country. I am just lost and trying to learn. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

By looking at pedigrees. 
WGSL dogs have kind of a signature look but beyond that there is really no shortcut. You just have to listen and look and learn.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Emoore said:


> By looking at pedigrees.
> Haha thanks! That's a big help
> WGSL dogs have kind of a signature look but beyond that there is really no shortcut. You just have to listen and look and learn.
> I have been looking at as many pedegrees as possible. I have some knowledge of tittles and OFA ratings, but what lines they come from blows my mind.


...


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

You kinda start to memorize kennel names after a while.


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

Do some googling on the names in the pedigree and that should lead you in the right directions. I've got a Dobe from show lines and there is a very clear distinction between the NA show lines and working lines, just the kennel names alone make it easy to differentiate!


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

MustLoveGSDs said:


> Do some googling on the names in the pedigree and that should lead you in the right directions. I've got a Dobe from show lines and there is a very clear distinction between the NA show lines and working lines, just the kennel names alone make it easy to differentiate!


I have been googling kennels, but I still can't tell. A little embarrased about that:blush:. All the dogs have Schh and HGH titles so that doesn't really help.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

This is the pedegree I am looking at right now. My current pups Grandfather. 

Asko vom Haus Kirschental - German Shepherd Dog


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

the dog's have working titles , but are genetically show lines , which have been developing as a subset since the early 1970's , mainly linebred on Canto Wienerau and his relatives.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

mycobraracr said:


> How can you tell what line the dog is, from the pedegree? Working or show and what country or part of country. I am just lost and trying to learn.


You can tell based on the name of the dog, namely the kennel/breeder. Sometimes the overall look of the dog as well, but generally it's easy to identify the lines even with a text-only pedigree based on the names. The more you look at it, the easier it gets.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

If the dogs have V or VA ratings in front of their name, and they are black and red, they are probably show lines. if they have G or SG ratings and are sable, black, or bi-colored, they are probably working lines.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Andaka said:


> If the dogs have V or VA ratings in front of their name, and they are black and red, they are probably show lines. if they have G or SG ratings and are sable, black, or bi-colored, they are probably working lines.


^This.

Also, you can sometimes tell by the titles of the females in the pedigree. If most of the females have SchHI, you are probably looking at show lines. If most of the females have a SchHIII, you are probably looking at working lines.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

You can also check the letters before the registry number to know where that dog comes from:
AKC: USA
SZ: Germany (West if before ninetieths)
DDR: East Germany
CKSP: Czech Republic 
SKSP: Slovakia

etc...


----------



## sabledog (Mar 13, 2012)

Catu said:


> You can also check the letters before the registry number to know where that dog comes from:
> AKC: USA
> SZ: Germany (West if before ninetieths)
> DDR: East Germany
> ...


When you say before the ninetieths...what do you mean by that? I prefer looking at working-dog.eu and the breed registries have helped me learn a lot.

Thanks!


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

I mean before November of 1989, when the Berlin Wall was demolished. Before then there were "two Germanies" the Deutsche Demokratische Republik (DDR) and the West Germany. In the times of the wall each one has its own registry, DDR for the East and SZ for the West, as prefixes. With the united Germany, all dogs born in the now unique Germany are registered as SZ.

I prefer working-dog.eu while looking at pedigrees for some things and to PDB for others. But if you want to learn how to recognize lines inside the GSD breed, you will find less Show lines than Working Lines and almost no American Lines in working-dog.eu.


----------



## sabledog (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks! I'm pretty much only interested in the working lines. What are some pointers to know if a dog is DDR after the nineties?


----------



## sabledog (Mar 13, 2012)

Ps. Other than the difference between East and West German working lines, I'm pretty solid on everything else. The showlines (both German and American) are very recognizable.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

sabledog said:


> Thanks! I'm pretty much only interested in the working lines. What are some pointers to know if a dog is DDR after the nineties?


The only way I've found is to memorize kennel names and dog names.


----------



## sabledog (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks, that's pretty much what I guessed I would have to do, haha.

What are some major DDR kennel names, then?


----------

